# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Silver and Gold

## Dianne

Where are you people buying your silver and gold these days?    I was going to buy from Amagi Metals but I think they might be out of business.    Their 1-800 number is out of service.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...old-and-Silver

*Colorado Gold
GoldMart
Gainesville Coins
APJM*

If you stick with one of those, you should be happy.

To get the best price, it can be helpful to check here:
https://comparegoldprices.com

To have a good overall experience, you may wish to check out the reviews here:
http://golddealerreviews.com

And personally, I have had good experience with these fellows:
http://aeiccc.com/


That is a shame about Amagi.  The number is indeed down.  I hope that they are not absconding with funds.

----------


## Dianne

Thanks for the info.   It looks like Colorado Gold has the best customer satisfaction.    Your link to http://aeiccc.com isn't working.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

I just received the following reply to my inquiry:

Stephen Macaskill (Amagi Metals)

Jul 6, 11:02 AM

Thank you for contacting us. Our 1800 number is currently down for maintenance and will be available again after we make some exciting and important announcements at Freedom Fest toward the end of this week!

Regards,

Stephen Macaskill
Amagi Metals - Customer Service Representative
phone: (800) 882 - 8496

----------


## Dianne

> I just received the following reply to my inquiry:
> 
> Stephen Macaskill (Amagi Metals)
> 
> Jul 6, 11:02 AM
> 
> Thank you for contacting us. Our 1800 number is currently down for maintenance and will be available again after we make some exciting and important announcements at Freedom Fest toward the end of this week!
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Oh neat !!   Thanks for contacting them.    I would prefer buying with bitcoin, rather than the bank wire stuff.   I think Amagi is the only precious metal company that accepts bitcoin.

----------


## oyarde

I buy most things local .

----------


## DaninPA

www.comparesilverprices.com

I've bought from Provident, JM Bullion and Silver.com with no issues.

----------


## Peter4Paul2016

It depends how much you're looking to buy.  I was looking to open a Gold  IRA a little while back (rolling over $50,000+ into physical metals)  and the fees vary depending on the company you go with. If you're not  careful, you could pay more than necessary. I found that some of the  bigger companies with celebrity spokesmen had the highest fees... 

A  quick google search, many sites have reviewed/ranked gold companies...  Certain companies always seem to come out on top - and always reference  their reputation/reviews on TrustLink, the Better Business Bureau, and  Business Consumer Alliance before making your purchase.

http://goldsilverinvestments.net/best-gold-ira-company/

----------


## Dianne

A Canadian Maple Leaf - 1 ounce is $17.20.   An American Silver Eagle - 1 ounce is $ 18.20.   Is the price difference because the Eagle is easier to dump when you are cashing out?

----------


## kfarnan

Haven't found better than JMBullion.

----------


## Dianne

> Haven't found better than JMBullion.


What sucks about them is you throw 100 Silver American Eagles in your shopping cart at $18.20 each; then they are at $19.72 each after shipping factored in.     I hate all the precious metal dealers seem to be out west.    I'm in Charlotte, N. C. and can't find anyone in North or South Carolina selling precious metals (new), not some estate crap you don't know is real or not.

----------


## ghengis86

> What sucks about them is you throw 100 Silver American Eagles in your shopping cart at $18.20 each; then they are at $19.72 each after shipping factored in.     I hate all the precious metal dealers seem to be out west.    I'm in Charlotte, N. C. and can't find anyone in North or South Carolina selling precious metals (new), not some estate crap you don't know is real or not.


do you have a local coin or collectible shop?  That's one of my favorites.

----------


## oyarde

> do you have a local coin or collectible shop?  That's one of my favorites.


Myself as well .

----------


## moretp

Hello everybody,

I'm looking into silver for the first time and am just trying to get informed. I found a local dealer near me, American Bullion Inc., with all of these, what looks like, accreditation seals: PCGS, NGC, ICTA, and ANA. Do you guys have any experience with these orgs or are they just for show to make the dealer seem better than they are? Sorry if my question is uninformed but this is my first serious delve into this.

Thanks!

----------


## RonZeplin

> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm looking into silver for the first time and am just trying to get informed. I found a local dealer near me, American Bullion Inc., with all of these, what looks like, accreditation seals: PCGS, NGC, ICTA, and ANA. Do you guys have any experience with these orgs or are they just for show to make the dealer seem better than they are? Sorry if my question is uninformed but this is my first serious delve into this.
> 
> Thanks!


Don't waste your money on plastic slabs, go for low premium silver coins IMO. I prefer gov minted coins.  USA, Canada, Austria, UK, Australia and such.  



"Junk Silver" pre-'65 dimes, quarters & half dollars are a good value too.

----------


## moretp

> Don't waste your money on plastic slabs, go for low premium silver coins IMO. I prefer gov minted coins.  USA, Canada, Austria, UK, Australia and such.  
> 
> "Junk Silver" pre-'65 dimes, quarters & half dollars are a good value too.


Thank you for the info. I actually looked into these in like 2014 and said I would invest once I got a better job. Job came but never did so may as well now right? Anyways, how do I tell what the "plastic slabs" are? Checked around my local shops but they are all closed due to LA, CA mandate so Im thinking of going online with JM Bullion. Do you have any experience with that site?

----------


## RonZeplin

> Thank you for the info. I actually looked into these in like 2014 and said I would invest once I got a better job. Job came but never did so may as well now right? Anyways, how do I tell what the "plastic slabs" are? Checked around my local shops but they are all closed due to LA, CA mandate so Im thinking of going online with JM Bullion. Do you have any experience with that site?


Ya, Ive bought from JM before, but now might not be the best time to buy due to shortages and high premiums.  They're gonna hit ya with CA sales tax.  

Monument Metals is not a tax collector, so no sales tax there.  
https://monumentmetals.com/1977-1979...sw-643-oz.html

Fairly low premium on these Cien Peso coins pre-order but you'll have to wait a while for them to ship, stocks are depleted everywhere.




Monument Metals Q&A

----------


## moretp

Thank you!! They have been great, was able to get some good deals and they are good about sending newsletters when new stock comes in, prices are right, and customer service is great too! 

Thank you all so much for the help again!

----------


## Warlord

I want to buy silver but I'm not paying $25. Very frustating as the spot price was $11 the other week!

I ended up buying a 10g Perth Mint gold bar.  The premium was the lowest for anything on offer by my dealer which influenced my decision.

----------


## moretp

> I want to buy silver but I'm not paying $25. Very frustating as the spot price was $11 the other week!
> 
> I ended up buying a 10g Perth Mint gold bar.  The premium was the lowest for anything on offer by my dealer which influenced my decision.


I know! From the time I started looking for a dealer to the time I bought, the spot jumped from $12 to $14. I am still unsure if i want to dip into gold right now at 17k!

----------


## Warlord

> I know! From the time I started looking for a dealer to the time I bought, the spot jumped from $12 to $14. I am still unsure if i want to dip into gold right now at 17k!


I understand!

I tend to buy something every month but its getting difficult now as nobody has stock.  The dealer i used had just recently got a shipment from Perth Mint so had a lot in stock but the prices and premiums are silly.... on the 10g gold bar  I think it works out $1950 an ounce! 

I think maybe if this carries on I should send money to Peter Schiff instead and invest in gold mining stocks.  But this is risky!

----------


## RonZeplin

Got 2 gold 1/4 oz Australia $25 Battle of the Coral Sea 2014 coins & 20 Canukistan 1953-1966 silver dollars.  Helicopter Trump Wealth Spread socialism.  We're all gonna pay for this for generations, but at least my heirs & I will have some PM's.  Maybe they'll become TP moguls, like Mr. Whipple?

https://www.goldeneaglecoin.com/item...-ounce-gold-pf No sales tax. 




Don't squeeze the Charmin !

Monument Metals has got some Krugerrands & Kangaroos for $20.34, probably go fast.  No sales tax. Check the deals page to see what they've got.  https://monumentmetals.com/deals.html

----------


## Peter4Paul2016

If you're buying under $5,000 - go local. Call a few shops and compare their spread on coins...

For IRA rollovers, I know people that have worked with Goldco and Regal Assets. 

Goldco: (877) 350-1645


Regal Assets: (855) 782-1458

Always compare at least 2-3 companies - get all fees in writing, and let them know you're shopping around - they may be more willing to negotiate and earn your business.

----------


## Bitcoiner

> If you're buying under $5,000 - go local. Call a few shops and compare their spread on coins...
> 
> For IRA rollovers, I know people that have worked with Goldco and Regal Assets. 
> 
> Goldco: (877) 350-1645
> 
> 
> Regal Assets: (855) 782-1458
> 
> Always compare at least 2-3 companies - get all fees in writing, and let them know you're shopping around - they may be more willing to negotiate and earn your business.


I like how Regal Assets allows both precious metals and crypto in their IRAs.

----------


## vita3

There is yip yap of a silver squeeze on the lines of gamestop

----------


## oyarde

> There is yip yap of a silver squeeze on the lines of gamestop


All squoze out , everybodys out and the prices have gone high .

----------


## bracknelson

Gold is a precious yellow metallic element, highly malleable and ductile. Silver refers to a precious metal commonly used in the production of jewelry, coins, etc. Often associated with money, gold and silver “meanings” generally follow those connotations: wealth, flashy, proud, expensive. Silver was usually stamped with images, whereas gold was melted into shapes.

----------

